# ladies who have had success with red raspberry leaf to induce...



## babyplease01

How did you do it??
Tea or capsules?? Or both?? How much?? How long did you take it for before labor started?? Did you do anything else along with it to help?? How and when did your body react to it besides going into labor (contractions with each use, make you feel bad, etc)?? How close were you to your due date?? Do you think it made your labor better or worse?? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Jumping on ur post as I'd like to hear answers also. When can u start taking raspberry leaf in any form. 34-36 weeks??


----------



## babyplease01

mummy2_1 said:


> Jumping on ur post as I'd like to hear answers also. When can u start taking raspberry leaf in any form. 34-36 weeks??

From what I've read, you can start small doses (1 tab or 1 cup of tea) at 36 and bump it up after 37. Some say past 38 they went up to 6 cups a day!!! :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

I drank about three cups a day from 32ish weeks and LO arrived at 38 weeks. Can't say it was the tea though! I found pushing very easy which is what it's meant to help with.


----------



## mummy2_1

Def going to try. Even if it just helps the pushing. I was pushing nearly 4hrs with my first


----------



## Clarabell543

I was under the impression it is supposed to help in labour rather than inducing? I tried many of the safe methods to encourage my daughter to arrive but had to be eventually induced at 42 weeks. I took raspberry leaf capsules also on the run up to my due date. Saying that I still wouldn't discourage people from trying all the safe methods as it helps to pass the time :)


----------



## mummy2_1

I tried lots also as my lb was 11 days over
I did the long walks, pineapple, hot curry (burnt my lips and my but) stairs-endless stairs, birthing ball. Nothing would convince him to come out :(


----------



## babyplease01

Clarabell543 said:


> I was under the impression it is supposed to help in labour rather than inducing? I tried many of the safe methods to encourage my daughter to arrive but had to be eventually induced at 42 weeks. I took raspberry leaf capsules also on the run up to my due date. Saying that I still wouldn't discourage people from trying all the safe methods as it helps to pass the time :)

Yes, there's some debate about that, but if it causes contractions and helps push my cervix along so that my induction goes well, I'll be a happy camper. If it induces me now...even better. Anything helps!!


----------



## Clarabell543

Have you heard of Clary Sage Oil?? I used to bath in it.. it stinks but I used to get braxtons from it! To be honest my body didn't seem to react to labour at all and ended in a section so I think I was just awkward but I used to get the biggest effect from Clary Sage. Best of luck :)


----------



## hanni

Raspberry leaf doesn't induce labour it just tones your uterus making labor more efficent when it starts. 
People usually start around 32-34 weeks with a couple of cups a day and increase it as it gets closer to their due date. Unfortunately for me it didn't make any difference to labor but I didnt have any pains after birth and my uterus went back down pretty much straight away so I'd like to think it helped with that.


----------



## hanni

Oh & I also tried.. 
Evening primrose oil - vaginally and orally from 36 weeks 
Walked all the time
Has sex
Ate about 3962 pineapples 
Nipple stimulation (even used my breast pump)
I still went 8 days overdue and was in labour for 42 hours ending in a csection to failure to progress and other issues. Sorry if that's disheartening. 
Give it a try though because it's something to do to pass the time.


----------



## treeroot

hanni said:


> Raspberry leaf doesn't induce labour it just tones your uterus making labor more efficent when it starts.
> People usually start around 32-34 weeks with a couple of cups a day and increase it as it gets closer to their due date. Unfortunately for me it didn't make any difference to labor but I didnt have any pains after birth and my uterus went back down pretty much straight away so I'd like to think it helped with that.

^^^^This^^^^

It's a misconception that raspberry leaf induces labour, but there have been studies showing it can help ease labour. Needs to build up in the body though which is why it's generally started 7-8 weeks prior with increased amounts closer to. 
With no negative side effects (unless doctor advises against), even if it doesn't work for you it's a safe thing to try.


----------



## beachbumbaby

With my first, i drank a cup of RL Tea from 35 weeks on. DS was born at 38 weeks, but I ended up getting a C-Section as he got stuck on my pelvis making the last turn.
With this pregnancy,having a girl, I started drinking a cup of Third Trimester tea a day at 34 weeks, and now at 36 weeks I'm trying 2 cups of RL Tea a day to help with labour as I'm hoping for a VBAC this round. This tea so far I've notice, have made my BH more noticeable than last pregnancy as which i didn't notice i was having.
Good luck!


----------



## Twag

I started drinking 1 cup of RLT daily from 27 weeks and then upped it closer to due date last time I went over and was induced at 40+10 but my labour was only 7 hours and my uterus went down really quickly after birth 

I have started to drink RLT daily again not because I think it will induce me :nope: but I do think it helps when in labour & afterwards plus I like it :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## SparkleUK

Hi ladies!!!

Loved RLT with my first and I shall certainly be using it with my second! I started on one tablet at 32 weeks and upped the dose until I got to week 49 and was on aprox 6-7 a day!!!
At 40+1 I started getting BH, saw midwife at 40+2 and my cervix was completely effaced and 1cm dilated. 
She gave me a sweep at which my waters broke, labour was 3 hrs 59 from waters going to delivery.
She was out in 14 mins if pushing (7 pushes)

Super quick birth, super pain but I got over it!!!
RLT doesn't induce you but it ripens the cervix and makes it ready to efface and for baby to be delivered.
I 100% believe in it, otherwise why would they say don't take it before 31 weeks?!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Are the capsules just as effective? I didn't like the tea.


----------



## Dill

There's a "third trimester tea" with red raspberry leaf in it (#1 ingredient) that has a very pleasant flavor, if you can't handle straight RRL tea. It's got spearmint and chamomile in it, along with some other beneficial herbs, so if you enjoy mint or chamomile herbal teas, you might find the third tri tea much more palatable!


----------



## Loobs

I drank the tea, starting one cup a day from 36 weeks. Some days I forgot or didn't want it so I wasn't consistent. My waters broke at 38+1 and baby was born 19 hours later, which is quite quick for a first baby. 

I'm not sure what started me off, because that day I had drank the tea, ate pineapple, walked a ton and bounced on my ball. My waters broke at 9pm when I went to bed. No prior warning, no BH, no show.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I drank a cup a day from 32 weeks and increased by a cup every 2 weeks. It's correct what a PP said that it doesn't induce labour but is supposed to help tone the uterus so that contractions are more effective. I had a 9 and a half hour labour with my DD, she was my first, 8lb 2oz and no stitches or tears or anything, it could have just been coincidence but I definitely plan on taking it again this time round!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah RRLT won't induce you. It just increases blood flow to the uterus and makes contractions more effective whent hey do happen. I've been drinking it since before I got pregnant and have continued throughout pregnancy.


----------



## Scarlett2

I drank the tea with my first but had the capsules with my second. It's my understanding that the capsules are stronger than the tea...


----------

